# 2012 Swim With the Manatees Trip!



## Clay-Doh

Thursday and Friday February 23rd and 24th

Planning another trip to Crystal River to swim with the Manatees. We've done this the past 2 years, and it is an incredible experience! Here's pictures from last year. We do it during the week because there are less people in the springs then on the weekend, and the vizibility is crystal clear. One year on a weekend it was less than 5 foot viz because of so many people stirring up the bottom kicking there feet around. 

These are stills from the video footage I took. Yes it's really that beautiful!



































The 3 sisters springs is 72 degree water year round, and very few places over 5' deep. All you need is a snorkle, mask, wetsuit, and booties. Because of the warm water in the springs, the manatees flock there during the winter months, and you will be surrounded by literally dozens and dozens of manatees at a time.

We will be renting pontoon boats for 2 days, each holds up to 12 people, and we are free to do as we please. We have the boats all day, and there's a restaurant on the bay we pull up to by dock that we'll go to eat lunch, or pack a lunch if you want.

Pontoon rental is $170 per day, plus we stock a few drink coolers with ice, and it comes out to $15 per person per day if we have 12 people on each boat, or up to $25 per person per day if only 7 people per boat.

There is a dive shop owned by the hotel, Plantation Inn, and you can rent any items you don't have. Wetsuits are $12 and mask fins and snorkel package is $13.

The Plantation Inn hotel is awesome, right on the canals, with the hot tub right out by the waters edge. Last year I was able to get a group discount for $90 per room. They told me they would do that again this year. I will check.
Here's an ariel view of the hotel and dive shop.










Some of us also rented an island house last year, with pool, Jacuzzi, tiki bar, grill, firepit, and canoes and kayak. I will be doing that again this year, but we need to get enough people interested so we can rent out both the top and bottom this time, since.....we almost got kicked out last year for disturbing the crybabys upstairs. I won't mention any names of who might have been a little rowdy. But a picture does speak a thousand words....








Most of us left the evening before, and stayed 3 night, which is whhat Jackie and I will be doing again.
As last time, we can carpool down there and make a great road trip out of it.This is an amazing experience, for kids too, or anyone who doesn't dive but would love to experience seeing all sorts of fish (bluegill, huge tarpon, etc.), and be able to interact with the manatees

If you are interested, let me know and I can give you the information needed for you to come along. We had 23 people last year and had a great time

Here's the video I got from last year. We went a little late in March, and there were not as many manatees as the year before, but they sure were playful and friendly.
*MANATEE VIDEO*

You'll regret missing this!!!


----------



## Jason

Me and Chris are propbably purty good w/ it, just gotta check the calanders!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EODangler

That looks awesome! Are you open to people you don't even know coming along?


----------



## Evensplit

EODangler said:


> That looks awesome! Are you open to people you don't even know coming along?


He counts on it :whistling:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Of course EO, that's why I posted it on here. Last year had some people I hadn't had a pleasure to meet yet, and we all had a great time! And it really is cheap for such an awesome experience, and 2 full days out in our own boat. Would be great if you could come

I probably should have added for people to email me since I don 't get notifications on here when I get a message. [email protected]

Jason, Chris texted me this morning and said he has a class on the 10th, which was the reminder I needed to get this posted up on both forums. Let me know for sure! I'll make another batch of jerky for the trip down again!


----------



## Clay-Doh

You lost me Jim, I don't get it. I count on it?


----------



## Evensplit

People that don't know you


----------



## rocklobster

Clay,

Go and have fun! We will be going the weekend after for those with kids or have Monday thru Friday jobs. That's March 2,3 &4. The hotel has been renovated and the cost is a little more than last year. We have already contacted them for our group and they are holding a block of rooms and two boats for us. If any of you can't break away during the week but still want to go, let me know and I'll get the group code to you.

Clay is right, it is an awesome experience and a great way to form fond family memories. Any and all are welcome. Just let us know!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Want to make a clarification. In my original post when I said went one weekend and the viz was terrible, it was a 3 day holiday weekend, and the place was packed solid with cattle boats unloading a dozen people at a time up into the springs. And instead of moving calmly and not kicking up the bottom with there fins (as they recomend before you head out), lots of people did. It was an unusually packed weekend.

Due to that, since my kids are grown and I don't have to take them out of school, and because my schedule is flexible, I prefer to go during the week.

However, even on that holiday weekend, if I wasn't able to go during the week, I would still go again with those conditions, because it is absolutely amazing to be able to interact with these animals.

I'm very good friends with Dalton and Michelle (DKdiver and Rocklobster), Dalton being my SCUBA instructor that certified me about 6 years ago in fact. I wasn't trying to discourage anyone from going on a weekend. We had already talked a couple months ago and she said she was going to organize a weekend trip for people who couldn't do a weekday, them having a son in school themselves. 

If you can't do a weekday, don't by any means miss out on going on the weekend trip with them. The viz might not be quite as good, but you will have memories of a lifetime, and if you take your kids, they will too. And for the overall price you can't get more bang for your buck!

So it isn't a competition between us to get the largest group, we're both catering to different schedules and preferences. As long as at least a half dozen people go on either trip to split the boat rental cost, it works out good. Last year the trip I organized we had 23 people including Dalton and Michelle. The year before that on MLK weekend that MBT organized we had about the same number.

Either way though, try and make one or the other trip!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Getting closer!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And Anybody going that would rather buy some of there gear that they will continue to use, like booties, wetsuit, snorkle mask or fins, Fritz at MBT Dive Shop said come see them. They have a great selection and all price ranges, and he said he would do at least 10% off for anyone going on the trip, and depending on the item, may be ablt to even do better on some things.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Less than 3 weeks away! Got the discount rate for the Plantation Inn. Call me or send me a pm for the code to get the group discount. The prices did go up a little since last year after all the renovations they did. Cost per night is $109.00 plus tax. For these three days that's $89 better than there online price.

Hope you guys can all make it!


----------



## Jason

Clay, is that 109 per person or split fer a double room???? I'm still game, gotta check on Chris's status!


----------



## Clay-Doh

It's per room Jason. You can request a double or single bed. 

What time you guys thinking about hitting the road Wednesday? We gonna carpool again? My 2 younger cousins are flying in Tuesday from MI to go, and my daughter is probably coming, she's finding out if we can get the time off work. Can we put gear and suitcases in the back of your truck?


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK, trip is only 8 days away! Still rooms available. Shoot me a pm and I will give you the group name to get the discounted rate at the Plantation Inn. here is a link to there site if you want to see what the place is like.

http://www.plantationoncrystalriver.com/

Since they did a $3 million dollar renovation since last year, the prices have unfortunately went up . With the discount the rooms, either single or double, are $109 per night plus tax. It's about a $100 discount from regular rates for the 3 nights.

If you really want to go, but funds are limited, on expedia there are rooms at another hotel in Crystal River for as low as $60 per night. for a couple that only comes to $260 total for both of you for 3 nights stay and 2 full days on the boat, with gas money for the drive there being the only other expense. You really can't beat that price for this kind of trip!

2 of my cousins are flying in from Michigan to go, and my daughter is going with me and Jackie. I am so lookin forward to this again. even though it will be my third time.

Get a hold of me if you have any questions about it! 

can't wait!


----------



## Jason

Bout time you bumped it back up Clay!!! I'm waiting to hear from Chris, but it don't look good for us this time...That is the last days of deer season, and w/ only 1 deer this year I've been hitting it hard!!! Will let you kow fer sure soon though brother!!!


----------



## jspooney

Jason said:


> Bout time you bumped it back up Clay!!! I'm waiting to hear from Chris, but it don't look good for us this time...That is the last days of deer season, and w/ only 1 deer this year I've been hitting it hard!!! Will let you kow fer sure soon though brother!!!


Thats the spirit! Priorities bro!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Awe...come on Jason! you and Chris are the life of the party!


----------



## LoreneBryan

That all looks awesome.
I will probably seem outdated, but I've never seen Manatees before! 
Even on the pictures or TV!  So they look a bit awkward and ,, piggy'', but they're so cute! 
I'd love to make such a nice trip there too! So did you arrange it this March? Video\photo proof, please )


----------



## BIGBADWOLF

what weekend is it Chunky Dow? I cant go but ill be around here to watch out for your things for U as a 
Friend! Need your help this weekend if UR around? shoot me a call! JIMMY FINGERS (finders keepers) remember , if its in my reach , its usually mine!


----------



## El_Jefe

That looks awesome 

Helllets do another one now, sign me up


----------

